# Funny sleeping positions



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

So the other day, I caught Tiffany sleeping like this...










She is using my shoe as a pillow. :HistericalSmiley:

So anyway...I want to see funny sleeping positions or locations that you've caught your fluff in! Post your pictures in this thread. :chili:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL! That is just the cutest candid picture :wub: I have that same shoe too! It's moments like those that just make me smile . 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That is just precious. Lucky for you to be ready for that candid shot:thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella the Bra Thief gave up trying to fit her other arm through the bra and fell asleep at my feet lol . :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

One more cute pic to share. I love this thread idea and hope lots of folks will add their favorite pics. Tiffany looks so snuggly laying on the shoe btw!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-that is the sweetest pic! She loves her mama!:wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I gotta look through mine,everytime I see them sleeping in a cute or funny way,they wake up and se the camera...


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bella likes to keep her belly cool while she's sleeping.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Boomer must like his belly cool too, cause this is always how I find him.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Awe, that is too cute! :wub2:

Here are few pictures of Opey sleeping. They aren't funny, but I they're precious. :wub: He was so passed out he didn't even hear me take the pictures of him.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwww.... These pictures are too adorable and funny, lol!! Even in their sleep, their personalities shine through.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine likes to sleep right beside her bed on the floor!!! She gets so dirty, but it is so funny to see her sleep!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

luvsmalts said:


> View attachment 103753
> Boomer must like his belly cool too, cause this is always how I find him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


We call that belly rub time.


----------



## Maisy's Mom (Feb 13, 2012)

She can sleep any way anywhere.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

ok I have to go find my funny picture.
These are great!!

Found them these are Lilly a year or go ago:

























Enjoy!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper WAS asleep in all these pictures but the sound of the camera woke him up.

In case you can't tell, in this first one his head is hanging off the edge of the couch.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

The is Paxton...he always has his head propped on a pillow. Of course, he opened his eyes when I snapped the picture. He must have fallen to sleep while reading my grandson's Sesame Street book!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

My Sophie likes to take her naps laying on her back with me holding her like a baby and her paws straight up in the air! 










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave loves to cover himself with a towel. I don't even know how a dog can make that happen. 








Then there's also his fav position with his legs stuck in the pen. Please note he does this when he's OUTSIDE the pen, not inside. He has no reason to be near the pen except for suspending his legs on there. 









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

i LOVE this thread!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

dntdelay said:


> Jasmine likes to sleep right beside her bed on the floor!!! She gets so dirty, but it is so funny to see her sleep!!!


Lol, hilarious. The bed is right there!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's Dewey on an itty bitty foot stool!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I am always soooo jealous when I see how they can sleep.
CUTE PICTURE


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Love all the pics! <3


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Soooo cute love this thread!!! Maizy loves to sleep and we love to see her next crazy position!!! :wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Jasper...I swear he has rubberbands for bones...


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

My pup loves to sleep in silly positions...I feel like I'm constantly taking the most ridiculous pictures of her  this is a great thread!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Daisy has lots of different sleeping positions



























From the last one you can see she likes to take up a lot of room!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

